# Is My Millipede Dead



## Twentytwenty (Jul 23, 2014)

One of my ivories is just laying on the top of the substrate in her tank. She isn't moving and when I tapped her, picked her up and placed her back down she didn't react in any way. She isn't curled up in a ball like they do before molting. Did she die or is she molting above ground. Please answer. I'm going to move her to a critter keeper with some moist paper towels so if she is dead she doesn't contaminate the enclosure.


----------



## mukmewx (Jul 23, 2014)

All of my millipedes (but one) have been burrowed for a long time now. One of this is on the top and doesn't move much at all, I just notice it kind of changes position and sometimes moves maybe an inch or so. It also doesn't react when I pick it up, hope it's just a millipede thing, but i'm not sure either, I'm also kind of worried. At least you're not alone lol. Hope someone else can offer more expert advice.


----------



## xirxes (Jul 24, 2014)

If you see discoloration, extension of body beyond normal, rigidity, and if legs are up off of ground then prognosis is not good.

I have never had a non-responsive stiff millipede sitting on substrate survive.

Check your husbandry, make sure food and water and temperature/ventilation needs are met.


----------



## Twentytwenty (Jul 25, 2014)

xirxes said:


> If you see discoloration, extension of body beyond normal, rigidity, and if legs are up off of ground then prognosis is not good.
> 
> I have never had a non-responsive stiff millipede sitting on substrate survive.
> 
> Check your husbandry, make sure food and water and temperature/ventilation needs are met.


Today he was white, smelled horrible and was undeniably dead. So sadly, I had to say goodbye to one of my millipedes.


----------



## Aquarimax (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear you lost the ivory. How are the others doing?


----------



## Twentytwenty (Jul 26, 2014)

Aquarimax said:


> Sorry to hear you lost the ivory. How are the others doing?


The others are fine. They have been eating rotten wood, dog food and the occasional piece of fruit. One is molting.


----------



## SDCPs (Jul 26, 2014)

They just die of unknown reasons sometimes. I wouldn't be concerned if the others are doing well. And if worst comes to worst, ivories are inexpensive and easy to replace...not something you may want to hear but it's the truth relative to exotic millipedes...so just do your best and don't feel bad or be hard on yourself  Sometimes we do our best but just didn't get things right...or something unexpected happens--oh, well. And now you know what a dead millipede looks like. It's good to be able to witness that.

Enjoy the rest of them!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry for your loss..

  Do you provide your millipedes with calcium?  In many cases, mortality can often be caused by inadequate calcium in their diet.

   cuttle-bone (available at all pet stores, and even walmart) is a good thing to place in the enclosure.  Calcium powder added to their food is good, also.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 26, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> In many cases, mortality can often be caused by inadequate calcium in their diet.


 I'm sorry but that is not a true statement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 26, 2014)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I'm sorry but that is not a true statement.


I apologize.  I thought it was lol.  I should put a disclaimer in my signature lol


----------



## Aquarimax (Jul 27, 2014)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I'm sorry but that is not a true statement.


I would love to hear more about this. Is calcium supplementation less important than many sources indicate?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 27, 2014)

Elytra's the myriapoda expert, if he says it isn't true, im taking his word as fact.  I really do need to stop stepping outside of my boundaries, I have an acute case of know-it-allism.


----------



## SDCPs (Jul 27, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Elytra's the myriapoda expert, if he says it isn't true, im taking his word as fact.  I really do need to stop stepping outside of my boundaries, I have an acute case of know-it-allism.


There are some millipede "experts" who talk about calcium, Sura Siglig for instance,...I used to add it to enclosures but on Orin's suggestion now I don't and I haven't noticed a difference except a fatter pocketbook and less work   (Thanks Orin!)

You weren't making this up out of thin air though.


----------

